# External Led Aircraft Lighting



## Jolupot20002000 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello All! I've been reading your forums for a while now and learning what i could from your collective wisdom. A friend and I are working on a project for his ultralight, we are attempting to replace the nav, location, strobe, landing, and taxi lights with leds. after some looking around and reading up Ive set my eyes on these CREEXRC LED Color:Green; Luminous Intensity:51.7lm; Viewing Angle:100°; Forward Current:500mA; Forward Voltage:3.7V RoHS Compliant: Yes CREEXRC LED Lamp; LED Color:Red; Luminous Intensity:39.8lm; Viewing Angle:90°; Forward Current:700mA; Forward Voltage:2.2V; Wavelength:620nm RoHS Compliant: Yes CREEXRC LED Color:White; Viewing Angle:90°; Forward Current:500mA; Forward Voltage:3.5V; Luminous Flux:51.7lm and for drivers: 3021-D-E-700mA, BuckPuck # Max Output Current: 700mA # Max Input Voltage: 32VDC # Min Input Voltage: 5VDC # Simple 7-pin SIP connection, through-hole PCB mounted # Optional externally mounted pot. intensity control (0-100%) # External analog/digital intensity control (TTL compat.) # Drive up to 18 1W LEDs & up to 6 3W LEDs # Output short circuit protection up to 15 seconds # Output open circuit protection # Small form factor .78"x.78"x.43", 8.1grams # Built in regulated 5V reference/output to power local logic circuitry/µProcessor my thinking is this, two teardrop shaped pods one for the tip of each wing. on each pod 3 color leds on the raised side, 3 white with a slow, 40 to 120 blinks per min, strobe across the top and on the back end three white steady. the steady white and the color can be on the same circuit, 6 led. i need to find a diagram for a controller circuit for the blinkers though. if i can get a diagram and maybe a parts list i can put it together. or if there is a led driver that will already do this id love to know. for the landing lights he needs to be able to throw a spot as far as possible. he needs to see the runway as soon as possible. at first i was thinking in terms of brighter is better but ive been looking at some of the flashlight mods on here at i thought it best to ask your advice before i spent money. for taxi lights, he just needs the equivalent of a single car headlight on low. the electrical system is a standard 12volt with an alternator. any feedback would be very much appreciated!


----------



## John_Galt (Mar 26, 2009)

Cool idea. I've always loved the idea of flying an ultralight (nice weather permitting, of course. 
If you look on the opening page where you started this thread and look down, you'll find two other threads that discuss LED lights in various applications, including links. I think that your best (overall cheapest) bet would be to poke around the "Home-made and Modified" forum, and either 1) learn to make your own lights, or 2) pay for someone to build you one. Or you could purchase from a manufacturer. 

You say about a car headlight on low. That is achievable in about the size of a Mag lite D head, depending upon the LED's etc. (Think multiple emitters, and optics.) 
Some different types:

http://www.bajadesigns.com/NET/C-375/LED+HEADLIGHTS

http://www.visionxusa.com/led/index.htm

http://www.magnalight.com/c-140-led-light-bar.aspx

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/menus/el/ledlighting.html

Note, however, that none of these places sell units with current gen LED's (which are up to 120 lm/w. Most are roughly half of that, so building your own will ensure the brightest, most efficient lighting possible.)
Cheers. Hope i helped.


----------



## John_Galt (Mar 26, 2009)

There was also this project one of our members did for his Vespa scooter, just to give you some ideas of what is possible.

http://dmcleish.com/CPF/Vespa/index.html


----------



## Jolupot20002000 (Mar 27, 2009)

Honestly all i need at this point is a nudge toward an area that can help me put together the flasher circuit for the strobe. if you guys know a link where i can find info an a circuit that will work with these drivers to do what i want, that would be a help. ive been googling like a madman but all i find is Altoids tin led strobes that flash way too quickly, and xenon strobes. i was more curious about anyone else here trying to work with aircraft lighting.


----------



## NorCal2500HD (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/menus/el/ledlighting.html


----------



## schizeckinosy (Jul 17, 2009)

There are several guys on ebay that sell 12v strobe controllers and LED strobes for about $30. I bought a kit in yellow and the strobe unit can be set for the flashing rate you describe, either together or alternating. It seems to be reliable so far. They come in all sorts of colors, too. Might save you a bunch of work.

Cheers, Dan


----------

